# How to prepare... Its so easy! If you wana grown you must eat.



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Right so alot of people are trying to gain weight, Correct. Now this is how i prepare my food for taking with me to work. Its easy to do, and takes 15mins, this little lot is for tomorrow, its not all that i eat but will be for 3 meals tomorrow,

1 - Prepare Chicken

2 - Cook Chicken

3 - Cook Rice

4 - Cut Chicken Up and add to Plastic Tuper ware Tubs.

5 - Add Sauce and oilve oil to rice and mix, i used nando's BBQ sauce.

6 - Add rice to Tubs and stir.

7 - Left to cool, and put in fridge.

Each Tub Contains

200g Chicken, 55g rice, with olive oil 2tbl spoons(good fats)

Guys this took me 15mins to do and thats including all the washing up.

It took me longer to put this post up, 

IF YOU WANA GROW YOU MUST PREPARE YOUR FOOD SO YOU CAN EAT!!
































































Geo


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Wicked post mate, reps!!!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

excellent post geo...yep its easy mate... i've just made 200g cooked rice and 130g of tuna with some olive oil and sweet chilli sauce... it took 5mins!

:thumb:

if it goes in the right section can it be a sticky?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Cheers Guys,

I just wanted to post something like this for a while to show people that its easy to prepare food for the next day to take to work. 

Geo


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good post mate reps. :thumb:


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

how much protein is in that lot you reckon?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

200g Chicken dude is about 52g Protein give or take.

Geo



trickymicky69 said:


> how much protein is in that lot you reckon?


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

So if i eat that six times a day (which is the fashionable thing at present) i would still not have enough for my bodyweight? I only weigh 85 kgs


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

trickymicky69 said:


> So if i eat that six times a day (which is the fashionable thing at present) i would still not have enough for my bodyweight? I only weigh 85 kgs


6 x 52g protein = 362g protein. Should be more than enough dude, this is only 3 meal for me though, i eat other things through the day, and this little lot is for tomorrow, other days will be very diff, baked tatti, pasta, etc.

Geo


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Reps for using nandos bbq sauce :thumb:

neg reps for not cleaning your grill first, J/K :tongue:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

The Chauffeur said:


> Reps for using nandos bbq sauce :thumb:
> 
> neg reps for not cleaning your grill first, J/K :tongue:


Adds to the taste Dude.  :tongue:

Geo


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

Geo said:


> 6 x 52g protein = 362g protein. Should be more than enough dude, this is only 3 meal for me though, i eat other things through the day, and this little lot is for tomorrow, other days will be very diff, baked tatti, pasta, etc.
> 
> Geo


sorry mate i am being very retarded i thought there was 52g in the whole lot!


----------



## danny_j (Jun 6, 2008)

Do the same although I cook mine in the morning while I am showering :thumb:

& while my boiled eggs are cooking :rockon: find it easier to hard boil the yolks so I can take them out... no more egg & soilders for me


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

agree geroge, easy isnt it

get some salad and veg in there and you are sorted


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> agree geroge, easy isnt it
> 
> get some salad and veg in there and you are sorted


 i would have added some green beans in there Dirk but blooming ran out didnt i, typical. Tesco shopping tonight i guess. :thumb:

Geo


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

good post geo!


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Top post mate..... It proves that there are no excuses - period.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Great post Geo!!! Loving the step by step pictures!

Reps

xx


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Geo said:


> 6 x 52g protein = 362g protein.


does 6 x 52 = 362 these days? :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Scottswald said:


> does 6 x 52 = 362 these days? :whistling: :tongue:


Typo, i get these now and again. :whistling:

lets try again 6 x 52 = 312

Geo


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

55g of rice doesn't seem much, you dieting?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Scottswald said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> 55g of rice doesn't seem much, you dieting?


Im not mate, this was for a non training day where my carbs were lower than training day sessions.

Geo


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

This is an excellent post.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Clydefrog said:


> This is an excellent post.


Cheers ClydeFrog,

I wanted to post this as there is no excuse for not preparing food and taking it with you. Thats how we grow.

Geo


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i will not be able to heat it up at work, what is that sauce like cold?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Scottswald said:


> i will not be able to heat it up at work, what is that sauce like cold?


No need to heat it mate, i stick it in a cooler bag, keeps it fresh and can be eaten cold, the Nando's BBQ sauce is heaven. :thumb:

The olive oil keeps it moist and stops it from going that hard way like rice does when left.

Geo


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

made me hungry now b*****d lol! good post


----------



## Noobus (May 11, 2008)

Geo I take my hat of to you that is exactly what we noobs need

Simple to the point pictures everything well done

could make it a regular feature and each week prepare a nice healthy balanced meal listing protein carbs fats and calories . That way we learn how it all works by examples and will aid us in calculating it out for our own meals if you get my gist

as I strugle and to improve is 70% nutrion 20% humping weights 10% self belief

again much need post thanks


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice post, you shame me, and my lack of preparation,


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Good one Geo. Its what i do too. I take 3 to work, have breakfast before work and 2 meals after. I keep telling those at work who keep saying they havnt got time how easy it is once you ahve an idea what you want. They also keep saying it must cost a fortune until i get them to compare my daily cost to there microwave meals. The penny drops then for them.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, i might consider doing a week of what i eat, how to prepare it, etc with Pics of course. If possible i'll ask a Mod to make it a sticky in this Section so All Noobs can look at it to get idea's.

I'll also list all ingredients, protein/Fats/Carbs and what they add up to. If a Mod can get back to me to see if this is ok to make it a sticky when i make the new one i'll get on it Soon.

Geo


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice post mate, reps.


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Although I have never had it(as it's not available at my place) but brown rice is considered very good in comparison to plain rice..so how about substituting it here .....


----------



## 360evo (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice one Geo, the nando's BBQ sauce.. purchase from any disent supermarket mate?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

ragahav said:


> Although I have never had it(as it's not available at my place) but brown rice is considered very good in comparison to plain rice..so how about substituting it here .....


You can use Brown rice dude if you want, its upto you. Iv just gone for White as iv got Bucket loads of it sitting here. 

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

360evo said:


> Nice one Geo, the nando's BBQ sauce.. purchase from any disent supermarket mate?


You can Buy the Sauce from any Supermarket mate, they have loads of selection from Nando's sauces.

Geo


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Geo said:


> Thanks guys, i might consider doing a week of what i eat, how to prepare it, etc with Pics of course. If possible i'll ask a Mod to make it a sticky in this Section so All Noobs can look at it to get idea's.
> 
> I'll also list all ingredients, protein/Fats/Carbs and what they add up to. If a Mod can get back to me to see if this is ok to make it a sticky when i make the new one i'll get on it Soon.
> 
> Geo


That would be a very good post mate, well worth sticking :beer:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Nytol said:


> That would be a very good post mate, well worth sticking :beer:


Nice One Dude, i'll get on this it next week and shoud be ready to go the Monday after. It will consist of all my meals Including Pre and Post work out. With nice pics of Course, 

Do i just create a normal post, and You Or a Mod will sticky it??

Geo


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

You should do it would be good!


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Nice post fella. Nice n simple. Down side is Im on a low carb day, sitting at my desk munching a handful of almonds.

I had been buying Tesco's pre-cooked chicken breast but went off it as its reformed and that always makes me shudder  I have mine with pasta & a dash of sweet chilli sauce. Might have to try that nando's BBQ sauce. Also think Ill get the foreman back out actually..


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Geo said:


> Nice One Dude, i'll get on this it next week and shoud be ready to go the Monday after. It will consist of all my meals Including Pre and Post work out. With nice pics of Course,
> 
> Do i just create a normal post, and You Or a Mod will sticky it??
> 
> Geo


Yes just create a normal post and then PM me and I'll stick it.

You have already shamed me into eating more regular mate, keep it up, :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Geo thats a fantastic idea. This is a great post but your idea is a cracking one


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Right all,

Iv started to Document what i eat for the week it will be Monday - Friday as the wknds i can sort of let go a little with food although i try to keep it clean.

Keep your eyes Open for My Thread on Friday night Saturday Morning, i'll ask *NYTOL* to make it a sticky for all to read and how easy it is to Prepare food to take with you to work, NO excuses saying iv not got time etc.

If you want to put on muscle/lose muscle you must eat the right sort of foods at work, at home.

Geo


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Geo, u got any pics of you offseason on any threads?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Scottswald said:


> Geo, u got any pics of you offseason on any threads?


Im going to try and get some done tomorrow dude, keep an eye out tomorrow night, it will be in my Gh Journal though.

Geo


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Geo said:


> Im going to try and get some done tomorrow dude, keep an eye out tomorrow night, it will be in my Gh Journal though.
> 
> Geo


thanks mate


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks alot for this.

Not had rice before so im going to try this combo of rice and chicken.

Going to need something to take to work, everyone else is just eating the free food ( maccies )

Need to take something with me definatly.

I doubt there are many 16 year olds who would turn down free maccies.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Not had rice before


you're kidding, right?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i have a quicker one

1.open 2 tins of mackeral

2.open back of uncle bens rice

3.put on a plastic plate

4.eat

5. bin plate

it take about 5 mins including eating and washing up lol


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i have a quicker one
> 
> 1.open 2 tins of mackeral
> 
> ...


No thanks, think i'll leave that one.

Geo


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Geo said:


> Cheers Guys,
> 
> I just wanted to post something like this for a while to show people that its easy to prepare food for the next day to take to work.
> 
> Geo


Nice going G yep so easy to prepare food and is quick, way to many people with long excuses LOL :bounce:


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

can you really eat chicken breast cold like that? i thought you get salmonella??


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

itraininthedark said:


> can you really eat chicken breast cold like that? i thought you get salmonella??


Please tell me your not serious??

Did you read the Info i put on it, or did you just look at the nice pretty pics, lol

Geo


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> can you really eat chicken breast cold like that? i thought you get salmonella??


You never heard of a chicken salad sarnie!!??? Oh wait..... do you mean you missed the bit where he cooks the chicken??


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

lol yeh!!! sh*t being thick fro some reason!! forgot, he cooks it!! sorry people!!


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> Thanks alot for this.
> 
> Not had rice before





Scottswald said:


> you're kidding, right?


 :confused1: 2nd that.


----------



## mtb (Feb 27, 2007)

Excellent post mate, nice one.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Geo. Do you reheat those meals? Also do you have 55g of rice dry weight or is that the weight when cooked?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Galtonator said:


> Geo. Do you reheat those meals? Also do you have 55g of rice dry weight or is that the weight when cooked?


Hey dude,

I just eat it cold as the olive oil and BBQ sauce keep it nice and fresh.

The 55g is dry weight dude, not cooked.

But iv slightly changed my diet since then as i noticed i counted my cals wrong, so iv upped it slightly, its in my GH Journal, im going to update it this fri as iv been documenting what i eat through the week.

Im going to put up a post Documenting this, and its being made into a Sticky for all to read.

Geo


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Cheers mate. Good luck on the bulk!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i do more or less the same but put asparagus onion mushrooms and red chilli on top of the chicken before cooking it, takes 14 mins, lovely!!


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Thanks alot for this.
> 
> Not had rice before so im going to try this combo of rice and chicken.
> 
> ...





itraininthedark said:


> can you really eat chicken breast cold like that? i thought you get salmonella??


haha You can take a horse to water.......

Itraininthedark, you might want to switch that lighton when you cook tho :tongue:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Right guys/girls....

Iv more or less Documented what i eat for the week, all i need to do now is write it up and add the pics in order which will take a bit of time. So keep an eye out for the new post either tonight or tomorrow morning regarding how easy it is to take food with you to work and cook easy simple meals at home to get good Calories in you for maximum growth.

Geo


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

nice one geo, get typing dude


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

im looking forward to this to. fantastic post for me anyway ,thanks

:thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice one Geo, will find it very handy mate


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Looking forward to your post Geo


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

gonna give that a go mate thanks


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

New thread up guys, hope it helps???

Geo


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

how many carbs in 55 grams of rice?..i am currently on a diet off 200 g of protein and carbs a day...still feel hungry at the end of the day but i guess thats cuz i gotta let my stomach shrink..but yeah i can find how many carbs in 55 grams of rice.. mum dont keep the packet just puts it in a kind of flask so cant read that and the internet is so retarded

plus how long do u cook your chicken on the grill for?


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Geo said:


> The olive oil keeps it moist and stops it from going that hard way like rice does when left.
> 
> Geo


 To stop your rice going as hard like a brick,,when you have cooked it refresh it off under cold running water ( drain rice in colinder and run let cold water run from the tap over it ) this will wash out all the starch also stops the cooking process preventing the rice turning into a house brick.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

offo said:


> how many carbs in 55 grams of rice?..i am currently on a diet off 200 g of protein and carbs a day...still feel hungry at the end of the day but i guess thats cuz i gotta let my stomach shrink..but yeah i can find how many carbs in 55 grams of rice.. mum dont keep the packet just puts it in a kind of flask so cant read that and the internet is so retarded
> 
> plus how long do u cook your chicken on the grill for?


Rice 55g = 50g carbs or there abouts.

I cook my chicken 3 - 4 mins at 215 on the foreman. It makes it nice and white chicken when done.

Geo


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Geo - it's a bloody pain having to clean the foreman so the best thing to do is wrap the chicken in alum foil and wack it straight onto the plates, you'll need to cook it for a few minutes longer, it's great cos it doesn't dry the chicken out and you could also add a bit of olive oil, peppers,onions etc.

Looking forward to seeing you weekly intake post.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

hertderg said:


> Geo - it's a bloody pain having to clean the foreman so the best thing to do is wrap the chicken in alum foil and wack it straight onto the plates, you'll need to cook it for a few minutes longer, it's great cos it doesn't dry the chicken out and you could also add a bit of olive oil, peppers,onions etc.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you weekly intake post.


yeah iv heard about this dude, you can also do it with Fish also, iv not got round to it though, but should save time in washing up.

New Post is up dude, have a looksi in this Section

Geo


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Geo said:


> yeah iv heard about this dude, you can also do it with Fish also, iv not got round to it though, but should save time in washing up.
> 
> New Post is up dude, have a looksi in this Section
> 
> Geo


Just seen it Geo - fantastic stuff - reps for that mate. :thumb:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks geo i had some last night worked a treat right well i can make some in bulk for tomorrow


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

offo said:


> Thanks geo i had some last night worked a treat right well i can make some in bulk for tomorrow


Welcome mate

check out my new one i posted up dude, documents all what i eat through the week. 

Geo


----------



## 360evo (Apr 21, 2008)

Yo Geo, another quick question mate.. a tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil, any idea how much that equates into ml mate!! thanks again for the post.. takes lovely!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Wokrs Out at:

*1* table spoon = *15ml *

Geo



360evo said:


> Yo Geo, another quick question mate.. a tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil, any idea how much that equates into ml mate!! thanks again for the post.. takes lovely!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

holy ****, no way, you can actually do chicken breast in a griller? never thought about that.

where do you get that chicken breast on its own though?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

andysutils said:


> holy ****, no way, you can actually do chicken breast in a griller? never thought about that.
> 
> where do you get that chicken breast on its own though?


Em please tell me your kidding dude???

You can get them in tesco, morrisons, asda any other supermarket that sells food........

Geo


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Is this the "ask Geo stupid questions thread"?

I'd personaly go for an EVVO in a dark bottle (some do dark brown or green glass) as all oils are light sensitive and theres no saying how its been stored.

The foil tip for the foreman grill sounds good, got to give that ago as I hate cleaning the thing!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

cleaning the george is easy use wet paper towel when its still hot and all the crud come right off


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

Just seen this post, makes me realise how lazy I've been not preparing my own food for work. Any suggestions what sauces I could use as an alternative to BBQ? Not too keen on it


----------



## wombat68 (Mar 21, 2008)

Geo could you link the new thread please mate...thanks

mmm looks like it could be that big sticky at the top of the page....think i found it lol


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Cymru said:


> Just seen this post, makes me realise how lazy I've been not preparing my own food for work. Any suggestions what sauces I could use as an alternative to BBQ? Not too keen on it


Nando's also do a Piri-piri sauce mate.

SD


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Cymru said:


> Just seen this post, makes me realise how lazy I've been not preparing my own food for work. Any suggestions what sauces I could use as an alternative to BBQ? Not too keen on it





SportDr said:


> Nando's also do a Piri-piri sauce mate.
> 
> SD


Was just going to recommend this. Been using the peri peri sauce on my chicken & rice, tastes lovely.


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Nando's also do a Piri-piri sauce mate.
> 
> SD


Hmm, sounds good. Thanks for that :thumbup1:


----------



## Cymru (Apr 8, 2008)

I take it it's ok to warm it up in a microwave if I didn't want to eat it cold?


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

yea no prob jus heat it up m8


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Flex Factor said:


> Sorry to sound like a complete tool here but are you saying you take the fresh chicken breast, wrap it in foil and then place it in the George Foreman? Does it not burn the foil or cause the chicken not to be thoroughly cooked?
> 
> Also (and this is going to sound like another foolish question), can you cook frozen chicken breasts on the GF?
> 
> (Abuse for stupid questions welcomed as long as answers given HA HA)


yeah you can wrap up your fresh chicken breast in foil dude and bang it in the foreman, saves cleaning it afterwards. It still cooks al the way through.

You can cook Frozen chicken breast, sometime i slice it in half so iv got 2 peices, but you have to cook it for a little longer. If anything i would defrost it before cooking.

30 Lashes for daft questions. Kidding Buddy. 

Geo


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Geo said:


> yeah you can wrap up your fresh chicken breast in foil dude and bang it in the foreman, saves cleaning it afterwards. It still cooks al the way through.
> 
> You can cook Frozen chicken breast, sometime i slice it in half so iv got 2 peices, but you have to cook it for a little longer. If anything i would defrost it before cooking.
> 
> ...


This is what i sometimes do too, but i often brush the chicken/turkey with olive oil which also prevents the sticking. I also pierce holes on the bottom of the foil just to help drain away juices etc...


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

great advise mate


----------



## 4U2ENVY (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice post Geo,

where can you get plastic containers like at you have in the pics??


----------



## Lee3105 (Mar 9, 2013)

Great post :beer:


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice post mate. There really is no excuse to not eat cleanly. I've 5 tubs of 50g PB, 5 tubs of rice, chicken, tuna and coconut oil and ten tubs of oats/whey and a bunch of bananas. Work food more or less done for a week.


----------

